# Order TLF Logo Merchandise!



## Ware

For TLF Logo Merchandise, I invite you to check out the new web store at https://shop.thelawnforum.com :yahoo:

Just a few notes:


You can check out as a guest or register an account in the web store. It is a different platform, so you will not be able to use the same login as your TLF account (unless you make them the same).
International orders are currently not accepted through the web store. If you live outside the U.S. and would like to order something, shoot me a PM and I will get you a shipping quote. Then if you would like to order, I can send you an email invoice.
I am still fulfilling all TLF merchandise orders here in my home. This is allows me to pick and choose high quality products that I think you will appreciate. That said, I have a day job and a family. I do my best to ship all orders in a timely manner, but I ask for your patience as sometimes life gets busy, I have to work out of town, etc.

Thanks and I hope you enjoy the new TLF web store! :thumbsup:


----------



## ctrav

What no more PM's &#128563; it was our only avenue to the top executives &#128526;


----------



## Ware

ctrav said:


> What no more PM's 😳 it was our only avenue to the top executives 😎


:lol:

To place an order!

PM about anything else, anytime. :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

Ware said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> What no more PM's 😳 it was our only avenue to the top executives 😎
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> To place an order!
> 
> PM about anything else, anytime. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I know I was just messing around...order placed and cool new stuff!


----------



## social port

Very happy to see this! It seems like congratulations are in order.


----------



## Ware

social port said:


> Very happy to see this! It seems like congratulations are in order.


Thanks!


----------



## TreyDoc

Sweet. Gotta figure out the best swag for reno pics.


----------



## social port

TreyDoc said:


> Sweet. Gotta figure out the best swag for reno pics.


If it is reno related, it probably should include a TLF glass/BEER mug!


----------



## TeeZygn

Good Day, 
I would Like to show my support for TLF by purchasing some gear. Upon checking out I was unable to select another country for shipping and information. I see the store is a very recent addition, perhaps is this something that was overlooked or are you unable to ship internationally at this time? Thanks


----------



## Ware

TeeZygn said:


> Good Day,
> I would Like to show my support for TLF by purchasing some gear. Upon checking out I was unable to select another country for shipping and information. I see the store is a very recent addition, perhaps is this something that was overlooked or are you unable to ship internationally at this time? Thanks


I can ship international, but not through the web store. See the 3rd bullet in the first post above:



Ware said:


> International orders are currently not accepted through the web store. If you live outside the U.S. and would like to order something, shoot me a PM and I will get you a shipping quote. Then if you would like to order, I can send you an email invoice.


 :thumbup:


----------



## TeeZygn

Ware said:


> TeeZygn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Day,
> I would Like to show my support for TLF by purchasing some gear. Upon checking out I was unable to select another country for shipping and information. I see the store is a very recent addition, perhaps is this something that was overlooked or are you unable to ship internationally at this time? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I can ship international, but not through the web store. See the 3rd bullet in the first post above:
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International orders are currently not accepted through the web store. If you live outside the U.S. and would like to order something, shoot me a PM and I will get you a shipping quote. Then if you would like to order, I can send you an email invoice.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks Ware, I was so excited to order I missed reading the rules! My apologies for that.


----------



## Ware

TeeZygn said:


> Thanks Ware, I was so excited to order I missed reading the rules! My apologies for that.


No worries! Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## Mrotatori

@Ware thanks, this is great. Just ordered a few things, can't wait for them. This a great site and wonderful people to share info with


----------



## Jonesy

If you decide to add more products, I'd love a deeper crown cap option. Those shallow crown floppy hats have never fit my head well. Thanks for all you do!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Jonesy said:


> hose shallow crown floppy hats have never fit my head well. Thanks for all you do!


Try reducing the mohawk height first, haha.


----------



## Ware

Jonesy said:


> If you decide to add more products, I'd love a deeper crown cap option. Those shallow crown floppy hats have never fit my head well. Thanks for all you do!


I actually have some trucker hats on the way - they should be getting close. I'll put you down for one in each color. :thumbup:


----------



## Jonesy

:lol:

You can definitely put me down for one! Thanks.


----------



## CharTech

New here but came at the right time. I ordered a hat and some stickers and didn't even realize it was a new store for TLF. It will be here Saturday. Feel kind of silly at how excited I am to get a hat a few stickers. lol


----------



## Ware

CharTech said:


> New here but came at the right time. I ordered a hat and some stickers and didn't even realize it was a new store for TLF. It will be here Saturday. Feel kind of silly at how excited I am to get a hat a few stickers. lol


Welcome to TLF! Hope you enjoy the gear!


----------



## CharTech

Ware said:


> CharTech said:
> 
> 
> 
> New here but came at the right time. I ordered a hat and some stickers and didn't even realize it was a new store for TLF. It will be here Saturday. Feel kind of silly at how excited I am to get a hat a few stickers. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to TLF! Hope you enjoy the gear!
Click to expand...

Thank You @Ware!


----------



## CharTech

Everything arrived quickly and packaged in a logo box with a couple extra goodies! Digging the hat! @Ware Some TLF logo stake flags would be really cool.


----------



## Ware

CharTech said:


> Everything arrived quickly and packaged in a logo box with a couple extra goodies! Digging the hat! Ware Some TLF logo stake flags would be really cool.


Awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

My new TLF stuff is on point...beer stays cold and coffee is hot and tasty 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Ware

Trucker hats are now in stock:

https://shop.thelawnforum.com/product-category/hats/

@Jonesy


----------



## Jonesy

Thanks, @Ware :thumbup:


----------



## social port

:rofl: These descriptions of the hats  are hilarious ! Did @Redtenchu write these? 
"The great thing about these hats is you can dress up or down in them… wear a brown one while working on the lawn or taking your wife to dinner, or wear a green one to events like weddings or state dinners."

:lol: 
I thought the brown one was for state dinners and date night, while the green one was for lawn work and weddings. I had no idea they were this versatile! Now I don't feel so bad about wearing my green one to my last job interview. I thought I had committed a faux pas.

Too good, Gents, too good. :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

Haha, I can't take any credit. They are very funny!


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Do you ever plan to add those moisture wicking shirts? I don't know what they are called but they are also spf 50 or something. I bought a cheap one on Amazon for mowing but I'd love a TLF shirt like that. The t-shirts are too warm for me.


----------



## Chris LI

John,

Thank you! The order for a few things  that I placed late Friday night (after a hard lawn day at my place, and after helping a friend) came today. Thanks for the prompt delivery! I put the Koozie to work right away, as I was hand watering seeded areas, and had the pint glass washed and filled for dinner. I still need to clean off some of my hard working equipment to apply my decals (that might have to wait until winter  ). I need to start compiling my Christmas list for TLF merchandise. Thanks for taking on the challenge of running the store.


----------



## Ware

Chris LI said:


> John,
> 
> Thank you! The order for a few things  that I placed late Friday night (after a hard lawn day at my place, and after helping a friend) came today. Thanks for the prompt delivery! I put the Koozie to work right away, as I was hand watering seeded areas, and had the pint glass washed and filled for dinner. I still need to clean off some of my hard working equipment to apply my decals (that might have to wait until winter  ). I need to start compiling my Christmas list for TLF merchandise. Thanks for taking on the challenge of running the store.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Got some new beanies in the store - just in time for fall...

https://shop.thelawnforum.com/product-category/hats/


----------



## ctrav

Ware said:


> Got some new beanies in the store - just in time for fall...
> 
> https://shop.thelawnforum.com/product-category/hats/


Nice...I should get a couple for the girls so they can go to school dressed appropriately :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

The Beanie hats are legit, and awesome. I may even cheat and wear the charcoal one whilst at work.


----------



## kds

I'm prepared for a 50/50 success rate on this request and that's ok, but if you do a new t-shirt order, can we get a t-shirt with the TLF logo on the front breast (like the current one) but on the back it says "HEAD GROUNDSKEEPER"? Pretty please &#129402;


----------



## Ware

@kds that's a neat idea. I will keep that in mind next time I do a shirt run. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

I added 30oz tumblers to the TLF store. :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

Love it


----------



## Coach8

Was just perusing the shop to make a list of things I want to order soon. Awesome stuff! Any plans to offer a TLF version of this someday? I like to do my outdoor work in this to keep the sun off my neck as much as possible.


----------



## Ware

Coach8 said:


> Was just perusing the shop to make a list of things I want to order soon. Awesome stuff! Any plans to offer a TLF version of this someday? I like to do my outdoor work in this to keep the sun off my neck as much as possible.


That's a good idea. I'll look into that next time I do a hat order. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris LI

Ware said:


> Coach8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was just perusing the shop to make a list of things I want to order soon. Awesome stuff! Any plans to offer a TLF version of this someday? I like to do my outdoor work in this to keep the sun off my neck as much as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good idea. I'll look into that next time I do a hat order. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Sign me up for a beige one with green/white TLF logo!


----------



## Swbeck

Thanks for the new swag, @Ware!

Looking forward to finding a place for those stickers too!


----------



## Ware

Swbeck said:


> Thanks for the new swag, @Ware!
> 
> Looking forward to finding a place for those stickers too!


Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## walk1355

@Ware How do I get one of these hats?


----------



## Wiley

walk1355 said:


> @Ware How do I get one of these hats?


+1 :nod:


----------



## Ware

Wiley said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware How do I get one of these hats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 :nod:
Click to expand...

I ordered a small batch of these. They are very nice hats, but cost more than the ones I have been buying. I'll see how many I have left and try to get them added to the store soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Wiley

Perfect! I'll be on the lookout. Thanks!


----------



## Shizzlestix66

Any chance of adding 3x to the shirt sizes for us big boned southern boys.


----------



## Ware

Shizzlestix66 said:


> Any chance of adding 3x to the shirt sizes for us big boned southern boys.


Yes, I will keep that in mind next time I order a batch of shirts, but at this time I don't know when exactly that will be. :thumbup:


----------



## Shizzlestix66

Thanks Ware. That blue shirt with the green logo sure would be nice in a big boy size.


----------



## JayGo

Ware said:


> Wiley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware How do I get one of these hats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 :nod:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ordered a small batch of these. They are very nice hats, but cost more than the ones I have been buying. I'll see how many I have left and try to get them added to the store soon. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

John, are those hats fitted?


----------



## ScottW

Got me an order of TLF logo stuff plus some membership swag! Thanks Ware. :thumbup:


----------



## DLav8r

Ware said:


> Wiley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware How do I get one of these hats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 :nod:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ordered a small batch of these. They are very nice hats, but cost more than the ones I have been buying. I'll see how many I have left and try to get them added to the store soon. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Any update on these hats? Would love to buy a few. Thanks!


----------



## Jeff_MI84

When will T-shirts be in stock again? I would buy at least two of them.


----------



## Ware

Jeff_MI84 said:


> When will T-shirts be in stock again? I would buy at least two of them.


Good question. I am expecting some new t-shirts within the next week or so. I delayed restocking a lot of stuff until after we completed our move.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Good to know. I already have shirts from Connor Ward and Ryan Knorr, so a TLF shirt would complete the trifecta. I will be on the lookout to buy when they are available.


----------



## Ware

JayGo said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiley said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1 :nod:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered a small batch of these. They are very nice hats, but cost more than the ones I have been buying. I'll see how many I have left and try to get them added to the store soon. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John, are those hats fitted?
Click to expand...

They are snapback, but have some flex built in. One of the most comfortable caps I've ever worn.

They are also finally available in the store. :thumbup:

https://shop.thelawnforum.com/product-category/hats/


----------



## Ware

Shizzlestix66 said:


> Any chance of adding 3x to the shirt sizes for us big boned southern boys.


3XL shirts are now available. :thumbup:



Jeff_MI84 said:


> Good to know. I already have shirts from Connor Ward and Ryan Knorr, so a TLF shirt would complete the trifecta. I will be on the lookout to buy when they are available.


Shirts are now restocked in some different styles/colors to freshen things up.

Thanks for your patience. Life has been busy.

https://shop.thelawnforum.com/product-category/shirts/


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Thank you for making them available again. I look forward to wearing it.


----------



## Shizzlestix66

@Ware I grabbed one. Thanks.


----------



## Shizzlestix66

@Ware recieved my shirt today. I'm really shocked how well it fits. I liked it so much I ordered a different style. Thanks for adding the bigger sizes.


----------



## Ware

Shizzlestix66 said:


> @Ware recieved my shirt today. I'm really shocked how well it fits. I liked it so much I ordered a different style. Thanks for adding the bigger sizes.


Thanks. It's tough offering apparel because everyone's fit preferences are a little different. This is a different shirt blank than the last batch I did. I had ordered a shirt from @thegrassfactor a while back and really liked the way the Gildan Softstyle fit, so that's what I went with this time. :thumbup:


----------



## thebmrust

I thought I saw boonie hats (floppy hats?) at one point. Was a imagining it? Or if they were reel (see what I did there LOL) will they be coming back?

Also, what about iron on or sew on patches? I'm sure a low priority... it was just a random thought.


----------



## Ware

thebmrust said:


> I thought I saw boonie hats (floppy hats?) at one point. Was a imagining it? Or if they were reel (see what I did there LOL) will they be coming back?
> 
> Also, what about iron on or sew on patches? I'm sure a low priority... it was just a random thought.


I'll keep both in mind. :thumbup:


----------



## JimFromLawnGuyland

Thanks for the freebie balls and sticker!


----------



## Indo515

I am looking to purchase TLF merchandise (stickers, hats, and shirts). When will it be back in stock?


----------



## Ware

Indo515 said:


> I am looking to purchase TLF merchandise (stickers, hats, and shirts). When will it be back in stock?


Sorry, the TLF store order fulfilment was something I operated here from my house. I don't think the new site ownership has immediate plans to re-open a store.


----------



## Indo515

That's a bummer! I really would like some merchandise
If you have any extra please let me know

Thanks


----------



## Jeff_MI84

That's a bummer.


----------

